# Momo Quasar Centrecaps



## Sead (Sep 3, 2002)

Can anyone help me locate some centrecaps for Momo Quasars? Actually I am looking for thrashed centrecaps that still have the inner clips. I forgot to pop mine off when I attended a track day in the fall. The heat from the brakes melted the inside clips that hold it to the wheel. Any help would be appreciated!



_Modified by Sead at 7:54 AM 1-16-2008_


----------



## Sead (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Momo Quasar Centrecaps (Sead)*

5 year bump, I still need these clips!


----------



## Sead (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Momo Quasar Centrecaps (Sead)*

Yup, don't actually need the centrecaps, just the inner clips!


----------



## Black92GTI (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Momo Quasar Centrecaps (Sead)*

lol, I have the same wheels, 5 caps, 2 with broken inner clips....


----------



## Sead (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Momo Quasar Centrecaps (Sead)*

Bump, still looking for the plastic clips. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Sead (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Momo Quasar Centrecaps (Sead)*

bump, still looking. Wheels are refinished, but look terrible without centrecaps.


----------



## SouthPole_187 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Momo Quasar Centrecaps (Sead)*



These?


----------



## Sead (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Momo Quasar Centrecaps (SouthPole_187)*

Well those look like the Quasar centrecaps, although the mounting clips look different. Mine are plastic and those look like metal clips. 
Are those yours and do you want to unload them?


----------

